# Ti prego, va/va'/vai dal medico!



## Pitt

Buongiorno!

Vorrei sapere se tutte queste costruzioni (va, va', vai) sono possibili:

Ti prego, va/va'/vai dal medico!

Saluti!


----------



## ricercando

Sta usando la seconda persona dell'imperativo, quindi " vai " é corretto.
Per maggiore incisivitá si elide l'ultima vocale e si mette l'apostrofo, ottenendo " va' ", ancora corretto.
Quindi, "va" dovrebbe essere errato, perché ha perso la vocale ed anche l'apostrofo necessario. 
Temo peró che molti sorvolino sull'uso di questo tipo di apostrofo..


----------



## Montesacro

Pitt, tutte e tre le forme sono corrette.

La prima (_va_) vuole il raddoppiamento fonosintattico della consonante che segue (_vaddalmedico_).


----------



## entrapta

quindi non si può dire che la prima è corretta


----------



## gabrigabri

ricercando said:


> Sta usando la seconda persona dell'imperativo, quindi " vai " é corretto.
> Per maggiore incisivitá si elide l'ultima vocale e si mette l'apostrofo, ottenendo " va' ", ancora corretto.
> Quindi, "va" dovrebbe essere errato, perché ha perso la vocale ed anche l'apostrofo necessario.
> Temo peró che molti sorvolino sull'uso di questo tipo di apostrofo..



Concordo ;-)

Così come dare, fare:
Fa', da'.
e non: fa, fà...


----------



## marco.cur

concordo anch'io: vai, va' sono le uniche forme corrette.


----------



## entrapta

Montesacro said:


> Pitt, tutte e tre le forme sono corrette.
> 
> La prima (_va_) vuole il raddoppiamento fonosintattico della consonante che segue (_vaddalmedico_).


Anche in quella forma non è propriamente italiano standard o meglio andrebbe spiegato che è utilizzabile solo in determinati contesti.


----------



## laurentius87

La prima non è corretta, ci vuole l'apostrofo (anche se è spesso omesso). Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico (tratto della lingua standard in realtà realizzato solo al Centro-Sud) vale anche per va'.


----------



## Montesacro

Aah!
Quindi la forma _va_ non è corretta! Bene, non si finisce mai di imparare...


Lascio a qualcuno di voi l'onore di inviare una segnalazione ai curatori del vocabolario Treccani on line, in modo che possano correggere il loro imperdonabile errore:

_*andare*1 v. intr. [etimo incerto; nella coniugazione, il tema and- si alterna in alcune forme con il tema vad- del lat. vadĕre «andare»] (pres. indic. vado [tosc. o letter. vo, radd. sint.], vai, va [radd. sint.], andiamo, andate, vanno; pres. cong. vada, vada, vada [ant. e pop. vadi], andiamo, andiate, vàdano [ant. e pop. vàdino]; fut. andrò, meno com. anderò, ecc.; condiz. andrèi, meno com. anderèi, ecc.; *imperat. vai [va’] o va [radd. sint.]*..._


----------



## matoupaschat

Montesacro said:


> Aah!Quindi la forma _va_ non è corretta! Bene, non si finisce mai di imparare...
> Lascio a qualcuno di voi l'onore di inviare una segnalazione ai curatori del vocabolario Treccani on line, in modo che possano correggere il loro imperdonabile errore:


 Grazie, Montesacro . Mi stavo chiedendo se l'italiano evolvesse cosí in fretta !
Un saluto dal Belgio .


----------



## entrapta

Montesacro said:


> Aah!
> Quindi la forma _va_ non è corretta! Bene, non si finisce mai di imparare...
> 
> 
> Lascio a qualcuno di voi l'onore di inviare una segnalazione ai curatori del vocabolario Treccani on line, in modo che possano correggere il loro imperdonabile errore:
> 
> _*andare*1 v. intr. [etimo incerto; nella coniugazione, il tema and- si alterna in alcune forme con il tema vad- del lat. vadĕre «andare»] (pres. indic. vado [tosc. o letter. vo, radd. sint.], vai, va [radd. sint.], andiamo, andate, vanno; pres. cong. vada, vada, vada [ant. e pop. vadi], andiamo, andiate, vàdano [ant. e pop. vàdino]; fut. andrò, meno com. anderò, ecc.; condiz. andrèi, meno com. anderèi, ecc.; *imperat. vai [va’] o va [radd. sint.]*..._


Sì ma se l'autore del post ti chiede se la forma "va dal medico" è corretta tu gli rispondi: sì certo? Ti ricordo che ha scritto "va dal medico" e probabilmente della possibilità del raddoppiamento fonosintattico non ha neanche mai sentito parlare forse visto che non è madrelingua e in ogni caso va specificato che non è altrttanto diffuso, o è un problema per te?


----------



## viaipi

laurentius87 said:


> La prima non è corretta, ci vuole l'apostrofo (anche se è spesso omesso). Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico (tratto della lingua standard in realtà realizzato solo al Centro-Sud) vale anche per va'.


 

Il raddoppiamento del fono [d] è corretto in Italiano Standard ed è diffusissimo in Toscana.
Al Sud non mi sembra.


----------



## gc200000

viaipi said:


> Il raddoppiamento del fono [d] è corretto in Italiano Standard ed è diffusissimo in Toscana.
> Al Sud non mi sembra.



E' diffuso anche al sud, ma non solo del fono [d]. In Italiano è utilizzato giustamente in tantissimi casi.

Esempio di lettura: vado a Rroma. Altrimenti diventa l'aroma del caffé.


----------



## Montesacro

matoupaschat said:


> Grazie, Montesacro . Mi stavo chiedendo se l'italiano evolvesse cosí in fretta !
> Un saluto dal Belgio .



Ricambio il saluto 



entrapta said:


> Sì ma se l'autore del post ti chiede se la forma "va dal medico" è corretta tu gli rispondi: sì certo?



Naturalmente.

La frase completa è: _Ti prego, va dal medico!_
E' evidente che la forma verbale _va_ è la seconda persona singolare dell'imperativo. 
Posso essere d'accordo che in alcuni casi,  per evitare ambiguità con la terza persona singolare dell'indicativo, sia consigliabile (ma non obbligatorio) scrivere _va'_ (ma non è questo il caso...).



entrapta said:


> Ti ricordo che ha scritto "va dal medico" e probabilmente della possibilità del raddoppiamento fonosintattico non ha neanche mai sentito parlare forse visto che non è madrelingua e in ogni caso va specificato che non è altrttanto diffuso, o è un problema per te?



Queste sono considerazioni tangenziali.
Se io scrivo "Luigi va dal dottore" dovrei poi pronunciare, in accordo alle regole di pronuncia dell'italiano, _luigiva*dd*aldottore_. 
Molti non lo fanno (e non è certo un problema).
Questo per dire che usare nello scritto la forma dell'imperativo _va_ non implica necessariamente il raddoppiamento fonosintattico nel parlato, se ciò non fa parte delle "abitudini fonetiche" del parlante.


----------



## gc200000

Montesacro said:


> - La frase completa è: _Ti prego, va dal medico!_
> E' evidente che la forma verbale _va_ è la seconda persona singolare dell'imperativo.
> Posso essere d'accordo che in alcuni casi,  per evitare ambiguità con la terza persona singolare dell'indicativo, sia consigliabile (ma non obbligatorio) scrivere _va'_ (ma non è questo il caso...).
> 
> - Queste sono considerazioni tangenziali.
> Se io scrivo "Luigi va dal dottore" dovrei poi pronunciare, in accordo alle regole di pronuncia dell'italiano, _luigiva*dd*aldottore_.
> Molti non lo fanno (e non è certo un problema).
> Questo per dire che usare nello scritto la forma dell'imperativo _va_ non implica necessariamente il raddoppiamento fonosintattico nel parlato, se ciò non fa parte delle "abitudini fonetiche" del parlante.



- Scusami, forse non ti sto capendo, ma la seconda persona singolare dell'imperativo è "vai" non "va". Semmai "va'", come apocope di "vai".

- Non ho capito neppure questo. Le regole di pronuncia dell'italiano dicono che "Luigi va dal dottore" va pronunciato con raddoppiamento fonosintattico?


----------



## giovannino

Oltre al Treccani, anche il Devoto Oli e il DOP (Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia) riportano tutte e tre le grafie per la seconda persona singolare dell'imperativo di _andare _(_vai, va', va_), quindi non mi pare che si possa sostenere che la grafia _va _sia errata.
E' interessante che per il DOP il raddoppiamento fonosintattico (il DOP usa il simbolo "+") sia obbligatorio per _va _(presente indicativo) ma facoltativo per _va _(imperativo): 

(presente indicativo) *va *[_va+_]
(imperativo) *va *[_va _o _va+_]

[link]


----------



## laurentius87

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:

--

L’imperativo richiederebbe da’ (‘dai’), ma questa forma e gli analoghi imperativi fa’ (‘fai’), sta’ (‘stai’) e va’ (‘vai’) non sono universalmente accolti sia dall’uso reale sia dai grammatici, pertanto si può scrivere semplicemente da, fa, sta, va (forme tradizionali affiancate da quelle apostrofate nel fiorentino ottocentesco)

--

Ammetto che la logica mi imponeva di pensare a «*va'*» per apocope di  «vai», e in contesti corretti l'ho sempre visto scritto con l'apostrofo. Strano.


----------



## gc200000

laurentius87 said:


> Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
> 
> --
> 
> L’imperativo richiederebbe da’ (‘dai’), ma questa forma e gli analoghi imperativi fa’ (‘fai’), sta’ (‘stai’) e va’ (‘vai’) non sono universalmente accolti sia dall’uso reale sia dai grammatici, pertanto si può scrivere semplicemente da, fa, sta, va (forme tradizionali affiancate da quelle apostrofate nel fiorentino ottocentesco)
> 
> --
> 
> Ammetto che la logica mi imponeva di pensare a «*va'*» per apocope di  «vai», e in contesti corretti l'ho sempre visto scritto con l'apostrofo. Strano.



Io continuerò ad usare " vai " oppure " va' ", a scanso di ambiguità.


----------



## laurentius87

gc200000 said:


> Io continuerò ad usare " vai " oppure " va' ", a scanso di ambiguità.



Anch'io.


----------



## Necsus

Ci sono varie discussioni, forse utili, che toccano gli argomenti trattati nella presente, tra cui queste:

Imperativo di andare – vai e va’
Lei va di là - imperativo?

E quelle correlate, su:

Elisione e troncamento/apocope
Raddoppiamento fonosintattico


----------



## Wewi

gc200000 said:


> E' diffuso anche al sud, ma non solo del fono [d]. In Italiano è utilizzato giustamente in tantissimi casi.
> 
> Esempio di lettura: vado a Rroma. Altrimenti diventa l'aroma del caffé.


 
Ciao!
Ma Roma e aroma hanno due pronunce diverse: Roma si pronuncia con una "o" chiusa, mentre aroma con la "o" aperta...no??


----------



## Montesacro

Wewi said:


> Ciao!
> Ma Roma e aroma hanno due pronunce diverse: Roma si pronuncia con una "o" chiusa, mentre aroma con la "o" aperta...no??



Giusto. 
Ma un po' fuori tema..


----------

